# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Incesti

## zeus

------------------------------------------------------------------
*Vellai, beri dashuri me motren per Shen Valentin* 

Precedenti i incestit brenda familjes i takon ne rastin me flagrant, atij ne Peqin, ku nje familje denoncoi se midis vellait dhe motres kryehshin marredhenie te rregullta seksuale. Policia e Peqinit arrestoi me 14 shkurt te ketij viti, djalin 25-vjecar i cili u la i lire pas tre ditesh per shkak se vete e motra 20-vjecare, e terhoqi denoncimin. Me pare ajo kishte pohuar se kryente marredhenie prej disa muajsh me vellain dhe me 13 shkurt e denoncoi. Por me pas u pendua duke fajesuar edhe veten dhe e cliroi vellain "dashnor", nga prangat e policise. 

*Seks me vajzen e tezes, arrestohet* 

Alfred Muka ra ne prangat e policise se Beratit, nen akuzen e kryerjes se marredhenieve seksuale brenda fisit. Incesti, u denoncua nga prinderit e te mitures. Pohimi i saj ne polici: "Kam fjetur me djalin e tezes qe prej dy vjetesh, me deshiren time". Si u be zbulimi i rende dhe pse fillimisht familja e 15-vjecares, besoi ne nje perdhunim te mundshem

Nje familje ne qytetin e Beratit, ka zbuluar brenda saj nje rast te mirefillte incesti, mes dy kusherinjsh dashnore, nje prej te cileve i mitur. Zbulimi eshte bere nga familjaret e vajzes se mitur e cila kryente marredhenie seksuale te rregullta me djalin e tezes se saj. Ndersa denoncimi i tyre, coi ne arrestimin dje, te djaloshit te dyshuar per incest brenda fisit. Burime zyrtare te Komisariatit nr 1 te Beratit, thane per "Korrieri"-n, se pas denoncimit te mberritur dy dite me pare nga familjaret e vajzes 15-vjecare M.J., banuese ne lagjen "Celepie" te qytetit, bene arrestimin e 19-vjecarit Alfred Muka, djali i tezes se te mitures.

Sipas denoncimit, djaloshi 19 vjecar, kishte kohe qe kryente marredhenie seksuale me te dashuren e tij vetem 15 vjece, M.J., e cila e kishte djale tezeje. Familjaret kane kerkuar ndihmen e policise vendore, per te vene ne pranga kusheririn e tyre duke e paditur per incest me te mituren. Pak ore pas denoncimit te kryer, uniformat blu te Beratit kane shkuar ne banesen e te dyshuarit dhe e kane arrestuar ate. 

Deklarimet e vajzes

Nga deklarimet e vete vajzes ne policine vendore, eshte mesuar gjithcka, rreth ciftit te dashonoreve brenda fisit. Incesti, e kishte pikenisjen qe prej dy vjetesh, kur vajza, atehere vetem 13 vjece, shkonte shpesh per te fjetur ne banesen e tezes se saj. Por tezja na kishte edhe nje djale qe atehere ishte 17 vjec. Prinderit e vajzes, kane pohuar se fillimisht vajza e tyre shkonte rralle tek shtepia e tezes por me pas, gjithnje e me shpesh. Gjithsesi, deri diten e premte, askush nuk ka dyshuar per nje incest te mundshem brenda dy familjeve teper te aferta. Por familjaret e vajzes sot 15 vjece, kane mesuar te verteten e hidhur. Fillimisht ata besuan se ishin perballe jo thjeshte nje incesti, por perdhunimi nga ana e djalit te tezes. Por vete vajza ka pohuar se me "te dashurin", ishte lidhur qe prej dy vjetesh. Ajo i ka pohuar policise se ishte lidhur me deshiren e saj. Ne keto kushte, policia meghjtihate, ka arrestuar 19-vjecarin Alfred Muka, duke e akuzuar per kryerje te marredhenieve seksuale brenda fisit, veper penale e denueshme, qe parshikohet nga neni 106 i Kodit Penal. Eriola Azizolli

------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## KaLTerSi

I lexova me vemendje deklarat e mesiperme dhe me erdhi shume pershtire nga keto ngjarje. 
E paperceptueshme me vertet se cpo ndodh ne shoqerine tone, ne kuptimin e gjere te fjales, dmth dhe per vende te tjera ku raste te tilla incesti kane ndodhur. 
Kodi farefisnor, morali ligjor dhe ai vetjak po humbasin vlerat e tyre duke na bere njesh me kafshet. 
Atehere ku qendron ndryshimi mes njerezve "te civilizuar" dhe kafsheve?

----------


## lis

E kam ditur qe Kurdet e Turqise jane specia me e vecante ketij globi por nuk do te ma mirrte mendja kurre qe fenomeni "Kurdistan" dhe ky zakon mesjetar i quajtur Endogami, te hidhte rrenje ose te ngjisej ne Shqiperi.
Shkaterrimi i kombit shqipetar si dhe lindja e ketyre fenomeneve me negative mesjetare boterore, tregon edhe nje here se etnogjeza shqipetare po shkaterohet me nje shpejtesi sketerre.
Ky eshte sinjal i qarte i krijimit te ri te kombit "shqipetar" nepermjet martesave dhe mardhenieve seksuale i vellezerve me  motrat, kusherirat me kusheriret e keshtu me rradhe.
Mua mu duk i cuditshem nje fenomen, sepse sa ishte Sali Berisha ne pushtet, Ky nuk dha shenja te incestit.
E kunderta ndodhi me Fatos Nanon , ku shenjat e Incestit tregojne fare mire te kaluaren e tij.
Gezojuni kombit te ri duke shkerdhyer dhe lindur femije me pjesetaret e familjes. 
Komb i ndyte

----------


## ardi

Incesti eshte vetem nje tabu qe eshte i destinur qe te zhduket. Ketu diskutohet vetem nga ana e vlerave morale dhe nga asnje pikpamje tjeter. Neqoftese do te ishe ne familjet mbreterore deri para disa shekujsh kjo ishte dicka shume normale, lis thote qe eshte dicka e zkonshme ne kurdistan, pra varet nga kultura e nje kombei ose grup njerzish.

Per mua ne asnje menyre nuk duhet te kete ligje penale (arrestim e futje ne burg) per keto raste.

Ja nje shembull i thjesht... le te themi qe marrin 30 cuna dhe 30 goca dhe ju a fshijne memorjen e i lene ne nje ishull me te gjithe komoditetet per te krijuar familje dhe per te krijuar nje komunitet ne kete ishull. Nga keta 60 veta 40 (20 goca e 20 cuna kane lidhje familjare (mund te kete 3 vellezer 2 motra, kushurinj te shkalleve te ndryshme etj nuk ka rendesi).

Shansi qe nje nga cunat te lidhet me nje goce qe ka lidhje gjaku familjar eshte thjesht 2/3, dhe e njejta gje edhe per gocat. 

Neqoftese nje femer e nje mashkull pelqejne njeri tjetrin dhe duan te bejn seks apo te fejohen e martohen qofshin moter e vella ... qofshin te kinez e shqiptar ... te varfer e te pasur duhet te kene lirine qe te bejne nje gje te tille.

Sa per info ... Femijet nuk dalin me te meta mendore, eshte e vertetuar shkencerisht.

Qe te mos i ngaterrojme gjerat ketu ... Incestet zakonisht lidhen me dhune dhe perdhunime brenda familjeve qe sipas mendimit tim duhet te denohen shume me ashper sec jane duke u denuar.

----------


## Mjellma

> _Postuar më parë nga lis_ 
> *E kam ditur qe Kurdet e Turqise jane specia me e vecante ketij globi por nuk do te ma mirrte mendja kurre qe fenomeni "Kurdistan" dhe ky zakon mesjetar i quajtur Endogami, te hidhte rrenje ose te ngjisej ne Shqiperi.
> *


Lis jam duke ndjek Psikologjin abnormale ne kete vit edhe Incesti nuk eshte kultur e asnje populli por Incest eshte nje degjernerim mendor qe paratitet tek c'do komb sepse ne c'do komb kemi psikopat.
Rasti i nje Amerikane 16 vjeqare me ka befasu e cila dikund nga mosha 9 veqare kishte filluar te dhunohet nga baba i saj!Keto raste ne Amerike jan te perditeshme nuk te flas nga thash e themet por nga te dhenat qe i marre c'do jave nga revistat psikologjike.

Nese nuk ke ndegju tek Jevrejet egziston nje semundje e syve e quajtu Smundja e Tej Saxonit edhe paraqitet vetem tek jevrejet sepse ata shume veshtir martohen me kombet tjera dmth ajo semundje egziston vetem tek jevrejet sepse eshte semudnje trashiguse edhe nuk ka mundesi te kalon ne popujt tjere!

Mos te hy ne detale edhe te shkruaj per Amishet te cilet jetojn ne Amerike e jeta e tyre eshte 100 vjet mbrapa ,po edhe ata martohen ne mes veti.

C'do kund egzistojn degjernerime prandaj edhe ne si komb nuk jemi te kursyer nga ato degjenerime.

Miqsisht
Mjellma

----------


## Besniku

A je i sigurt se ato martohen me incest?  Ato me te vertete martohen me Amish te tjere por jo me familjare te tyre, se paku ashtu me ka treguar nje Amish.

----------


## murik

Nje burre shqiptar nga qyteti P jetonte ne qytetin G te Austrise sebashku me vajzen e tezes. Pas disa kohesh kjo vajza fejohet me nje djale nga qyteti Pz i cili kishte pak kohe ne Graz. Ky djali i tezes tregon disa shokeve nje dite se kishte pasur nje infeksion ne organin gjenital dhe ishte vizituar tek mjeku. Disa kohe me vone te njetin infeksion e perjetoi edhe i fejuari i vajzes se tezes. Konkluzioni,te dy kishin kryer mardhenie me te njejten femer.Njeri me te fejuaren e tjetri me vajzen e tezes. Ky eshte nje rast,por ky fenomen eshte me i perhapur se sa mendojme ne.Sidomos ne zona rurale ku izolimi ndikon ne formimin dhe deformimin psikik,incesti eshte me i pranishem.

----------

